# Possible TPS Problem? Or Tranny?



## batz281 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, everyone! I have read up on these forums for a while and finally joined to post this problem, and hopefully help other Stanza owners with problems I've had .

Several months ago (roughly in May-June) I began to smell raw gas when I shut my '91 Stanza XE off. 

Over the summer, I turned the car on one day and it sounded/felt seriously bogged down, like I was running on 3 cylinders. After troubleshooting, turned out to be a cracked injector, which I had replaced by my family's mechanic (not in the family, just the one we go to). 

I then began experiencing shifting/stalling problems back in September. It wouldn't shift out of 1st gear (automatic) unless I rode it up to 4k rpm's, or rode it to around 3k rpm's and let off the throttle completely. It would also stall when I decelerated, so I figured it was the tranny refusing to downshift. Tranny guy (who rebuilt it last December) hooked a scanner up to it and got Code 11 - Crank Angle Sensor. I had the distributor replaced (since the CAS is integral) and it fixed the stalling problem.

Which leads me to today. Here are the problems I have, and after some research, possible causes:

I still smell fuel when I shut the car off (not usually when idling or driving)
There is a hissing sound from under the hood when I accelerate (started in the summer)
My gas mileage has decreased by about 15% (but was pretty poor @ 21mpg before all this)
The tranny will periodically refuse to shift out of 1st gear, like listed above
When idling in Drive or Park, the rpm's will sometimes drop as low as 563 (as per the scanner) and then spike up to 938, then settle back to 701, where it should be
Tranny guy is currently ordering a Solenoid pack for the tranny, as that is his first guess. He also suggested the TPS, or the Dropping Resistor, as possible causes. However, we ran the car without the Dropping Resistor connected and the car still shifted normally (as the shifting problem is sporadic).

I, however, feel that the TPS is more likely the culprit, since that would better explain the rough idle and mileage decrease, and possibly the hissing and fuel smell.

Any thoughts on this?

Thanks =)


----------

